# Canon 350D



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone have one of these,

Opinions, reviews, best place to buy.....

And some sample photos would be good....


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/read_op ... on_eos350d

For starters


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

While they are not 350D's I have a 10D and a 1D and they are fantastic cameras. Personally I wouldnt touch anything other than canon.

The sensor on the 10D is not as good as the 8MP variant thats in the 350D, send me your email and Ill send you an original 10D image so you can see what quality can be obtained. I have a friend with a 350D and quality is very similar between the 2 cameras.

If you look at all the pics Ive posted on the forum thay were all taken with the 10D.

www.cameraworld.co.uk are very competitive and jessops will price match them.

Also see http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have the 400D. Its lovely. I'd get that instead.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I've also got the 400D. If I had my time again I would probably buy the Nikon D80 for a bit more money. This is mainly due to the 18-200mm lens IS (VR in Nikon speak) that you can get. There is no equivalent lens from Canon, and though you can get similar lenses from Sigma and Tamron, they don't have image stabilisation.

400D is very good though. I'm sure the 350D will be in the same bracket, there's not all that much difference bar the extra pixels and the sensor cleaning, IIRC. I assume the 350D is a good bit cheaper than the 400?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Carlos said:


> I've also got the 400D. If I had my time again I would probably buy the Nikon D80 for a bit more money. This is mainly due to the 18-200mm lens IS (VR in Nikon speak) that you can get. There is no equivalent lens from Canon, and though you can get similar lenses from Sigma and Tamron, they don't have image stabilisation.
> 
> 400D is very good though. I'm sure the 350D will be in the same bracket, there's not all that much difference bar the extra pixels and the sensor cleaning, IIRC. I assume the 350D is a good bit cheaper than the 400?


IMO the canon equipment is far superior. You know what they say about getting what you pay for 

The 18-200 VR does not produce very good images


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

18-200 is quite a range... probably better getting something more specialised for both ends of the range.

I know -all about photography, but I have read enough of the dpreview forums to have learnt a little about the physics of lenses... :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You are quite right jampott.

Lenses Id recommend and can vouch for that are hard to beat (all canon):

17-40 L
28-135 IS (best at F8 )
70-200 IS
100-400 IS
180 Macro


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think jog's got one too.

I've just busted my Ixus 700 (screen has gone all white), and needed camera asap for youngsters 1st birthday this Saturday. Went for a Canon Powershot A710is. Bloody hope it's a good choice!! :?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah i can pick up a 350D for about Â£350 which is pretty good, 
It always seems to get good reviews, will have to delay the remap for another month then....

cheers for your input guys


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Unless you are a pro. and know how to get the best from your expensive DSLR and Post Processing, I doubt that there's very much real life difference.

Go to a good camera shop and see how the different makes feel in your hands.
I think that to most amateurs, that, and the magnification/brightness of the viewfinder would be the biggest effective difference.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Definitely try one. The 350 and 400D are small and can be a bit fiddly with a bigger lens on.

I'm a Canon man through and through and have always been very happy with the results. I don't have a 400D, but I do have other Canon kit that has been tough, reliable and produced good images.

Paul


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jessops on the High St will not price match now they have Jessops on-line... who are now bags cheaper than their retail outlets, but still not the cheapest.

If you want the best deals take a look here:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk

If you're going for a D350/4OO as a kit with their less than wonderful lenses, it will probably pay you to use the site above to find the best price for a body and whatever lens/lenses you want. Find the cheapest then visit:

www.warehouseexpress.com

Who will then price match all those pices with 125% of the difference.

I've just done that and saved a small fortune on Canon 30D, 24-105 f4 IS USM L, 17-35 f2.8 IS USM and a Sigma 10-20 f4-5.6 EX DC HSM with a couple of Hoya Pro-1 Digi filters...saved a small fortune while having spent fistfuls!

Boiled eggs for Sunday lunch for the forseable future now 

2 as new, little used "prosummer" camera's for sale now
Sony F717 AND Nikon 8800 + extras :wink:

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I've just done that and saved a small fortune on Canon 30D, 24-105 f4 IS USM L, 17-35 f2.8 IS USM and a Sigma 10-20 f4-5.6 EX DC HSM with a couple of Hoya Pro-1 Digi filters...


Nice kit 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm also a Canon fan (went digital last year: 5D, 100-400 IS, 70-200 f2.8 IS, 24-105 f4 IS & (Non Canon) 19-35)

I've used these guys for my long lenses

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/DigitalRev-Photography-Shop

Paid duty on one lens but not the other :?

Kev


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > I've just done that and saved a small fortune on Canon 30D, 24-105 f4 IS USM L, 17-35 f2.8 IS USM and a Sigma 10-20 f4-5.6 EX DC HSM with a couple of Hoya Pro-1 Digi filters...
> ...


Thanks 

Haven't got a clue how to use though!

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

youngg said:


> Anyone have one of these,
> 
> Opinions, reviews, best place to buy.....
> 
> And some sample photos would be good....


Seem to be drifting off on to what everyone else has....back to the OP's original question, take a look in here. 
Plenty of info' on what you're after

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> I'm also a Canon fan (went digital last year: 5D, 100-400 IS, 70-200 f2.8 IS, 24-105 f4 IS & (Non Canon) 19-35)
> 
> I've used these guys for my long lenses
> 
> ...


Not that you're likely to be looking for anymore quality glass, you seem to have all the sought/lusted after pieces 

But, if you or anyone else is, this fellow "Kerso" seems to be highly regarded around the photo bazzars.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/FLASH-CAMERA_W ... esstQQtZkm

Brings it in from the US and has sent fom his parents (I think) in Scotland.
All brand new with full International warranty...he's just a few hours too late in quoting me for my needs - he's hapy to sell outside of ebay and he offered to beat any online price!

Seems to be able source just about everthing you might need.

Out of curiousity Kev - how much duty did you get caught for...just imprt tax, or VAT as well? PM if easier :wink:

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

FWIW - I have the D80 with 18-135 and 70-300 VR. Go and hold a D400 compared with the D80. Nikon feels much more pro, heavier, and better built. Just IMHO, Canon is nice kit but the Nikon has the edge I would say. That said I agree with the 18-200 being too big a range for a lens. Hence the 2 I have, better combo.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Off topic but....



John C said:


> FWIW - I have the D80 with 18-135 and 70-300 VR. Go and hold a D400 compared with the D80. Nikon feels much more pro, heavier, and better built.


I would have to agree that the build quality is ace on the Nikon's, I've just bought a D200 with battery grip, its so solid and strong, proper bit of kit......Absolutely awesome.

And as for the colours.....Much better than the D70


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

_IMO the canon equipment is far superior. You know what they say about getting what you pay for  _

[/quote]

Back 'Off Topic' again .... For the High-end equipment (& if you want FF) I agree with you
but down at the 'amateur' end of the DSLR scale there are a lot of cameras out there that for one reason or another will better Canon, price for price.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

One thing I should've mentioned is the Canon kit lens. It's atrocious. I replaced mine with the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8. It's a fantastic lens, sharp as a tack and quite inexpensive (Â£300).

Anyone who has a Canon and is new to photography (as I am) should immediately go out and buy the 50mm f/1.8. It only costs Â£70 and will enable you to take shots without a flash in much lower light than a slower lens will allow. At that price it's almost free. There is an even better 50mm, the f/1.4 but it's a lot more expensive.

I also have the 70-300mm IS which I would struggle to recommend. It's cheap (Â£300) and not too heavy (so suits the smaller bodied cameras like the 350/400D) but the image quality isn't that great.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Found on another froum:-










 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Found on another froum:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, Excellent!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Out of curiousity Kev - how much duty did you get caught for...just imprt tax, or VAT as well? PM if easier :wink:
> 
> Dave


Bo$$ocks Dave

You've just made me check how much I paid!!! :evil:

Import Duty Â£24.48
VAT Â£68.23
Parcel Force Clearance Fee (?????) Â£13.50

Total Â£106.21

Obviously you can guess this lens was rather long and white :wink:

It's a little like driving a Quattro with the L lenses, once you have experienced it there no going back!!!

Pretty much the same for Full Frame......................


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiousity Kev - how much duty did you get caught for...just imprt tax, or VAT as well? PM if easier :wink:
> ...


That's what puts me off buying from HK or elsewhere.

Parcel Force and others charge a fee for the "customs handling"...nice little earner.

Dave


----------

